#ubuntu-us-nm 2011-08-08
<n0wje> Anyone here Need help with my server
<tritium> Good evening.
#ubuntu-us-nm 2011-08-10
<tritium> mneptok: what's new?
<vixtal-epi>  todos los de loco team mexico son de albuquerque
<vixtal-epi> me ekivoque de canal, lo siento.
